# WW2? Dutch Military Map light



## Tone90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Nichia! (Jun 7, 2017)

That's a cool looking light


----------



## DRAWs (Jun 7, 2017)

classic !


----------



## LeanBurn (Jun 7, 2017)

On a light forum....pics are pretty much a tease without actually turning it on. :scowl:


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 7, 2017)

Keep 'em coming Tone. Good stuff.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jun 17, 2017)

The British model is a very interesting light with the dimming switch and frosted incandescent bulb. I didn't know there was a Dutch model and with a case to boot!


----------



## Tone90 (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Tone90 (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks


----------

